# The Most Expensive Camping Pitch I have found Yet €110 Night



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

€110.70 per night!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Does it include your own Butler :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

As they say up here: "haud me back!!"


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It's where us posh people stay - and priced to try and keep you plebs out!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Rip off Spain Eh? lol There are plenty of sites that expensive and some even more so!

But they are very nice in the main

Eddie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What's todays 'daily deal' Eddie 8) 

tony


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> What's todays 'daily deal' Eddie 8)
> 
> tony


Booze offer! ideal for the rugby

Dunno if this is what you mean? but this is a great offer!


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

I think this price may be for one of the bungalows


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Blimey. There,s a few wild campers on here that wouldn't spend in a month what it costs for a night there


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bungalow*



maxsdad said:


> I think this price may be for one of the bungalows


No, it is for a pitch.

A bungalow for same dates can set you back as much as €4,000.00

A pitch in St Tropez on the beach is only €50 a night same dates.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Years ago when we stayed at Camping Cypsela, they advertiesed themselves as one of the 'top three' campsites in Europe. I always wondered who the other two were. Perhapsthisis one of the? They do have good reviews!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*€140*

The Price for a pitch rises to €140 a night for a family of 6.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mike0753 said:


> Blimey. There,s a few wild campers on here that wouldn't spend in a month what it costs for a night there


Actually a typical month last summer cost is less. £88.80 per month based on an average of £2.96 per night.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-134426-our-six-month-trip-statistics.html

You would have to pay me to stay on a place like that.

Bonkers.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Even >back in 2007< I rated it the most expensive site in Spain! Thee are cheaper pitches of course especially in the shoulder season but there are a couple of snags. They don't accept dogs and there is a low bridge on the approach to the entrance. Cannot remember the height but anything over 3 meters needs to be aware. It is however one of the best sites I have ever visited in Spain. El Delfin Verde would be another one but that too has got very very expensive and I have not been back to either for some years.

I did put a review in the MHF data base on both these sites.

peedee


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

does it include hook up ?


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

valphil said:


> does it include hook up ?


Yes but you are not allowed to use your TV :lol: 
We have stayed there in the low season & enjoyed it, but we couldn't believe the high season price. That said t is a very popular site as it is right on the beach.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*prices*

Thanks for the replies.

I wanted something near the beach for Easter. We want some sun and relaxation. The prices for Easter have been hiked up at the site. For 2 People, front row is €68 a night, dropping down to €46, €39, €34 and €27 as you go back.

South of France, Port Grimaud/St. Tropez may be a bit too cool that time of year. Otherwise would have chosen Des Mures at €16 or http://www.lesnaiades.co.uk/ at €19 a night.

Might try further south towards Costa Blanca.

TM


----------

